# Diode link for charging engine battery



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi All, 

The engine battery on our Winnebago Sightseer is not connected to the charger operated by either the "hook up" or the generator, only the house batteries charge when using these sources.:-( 

I understand that you can get a "diode protected" link which joins the house batteries to the engine battery, allowing the engine battery to charge with the house batteries, but prevents it from discharging with the house batteries. 

Is this diode link an "over the counter" item, or do you have to construct one yourself? 


Norman


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Norman

this is perfectly normal and under normal use there is no need to charge the starter battery and even if it went flat you should still be able to start using the Emergency Start switch.. ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Norman,

Those that need that function and haven't got it often go down the Battery Master route:
http://www.vanbitz.com/products.cfm?cfid=17626968&cftoken=41725496&mode=productlist&catID=3

or a similar Caktanks item:
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/catalogue2007.pdf

You might also consider a Heath Robinson approach is fit-for-purpose:
http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/BRIDGING FUSE.htm
though any emergency start switch no doubt does the same.

Dave


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi ScotJimland, 

My engine battery seems to go flat after standing for a week, and I have had to use the boost switch to start the engine the last few times. (The RV is less than 3 months old and I have reported the problem to the dealer). It is obviously a duff battery, or there is some "unknown" power drain happening. 

We go to a lot of dog shows and usually spend a week on batteries and generator. So although it is unlikely, it is possible that we could end up in the situation where the house batteries are low, and the generator is out of fuel. In this situation, if the engine battery is flat we have a problem. 

At least if we have the "diode link", the engine battery would be getting topped up each time we use the generator. 

We will eventually get to the dealer to sort the problem out, but in the meantime I would like to get one of these links. 


Norman


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dave, 

"The Heath Robinson" approach link in your post is almost exactly what the dealer suggested. He sent me a "link" with a 30 amp fuse in the middle to join the house batteries live terminal to the engine battery live terminal. 

This is fine while I'm charging the house batteries, but if I stop charging, and forget to remove the link, the engine battery will either drain the house batteries or be drained by them as they gradually run down. 

Until the dealer identifies the problem, the "diode link" seems like my best bet 


Norman


----------

